# Samhain Considerations



## Fenryx (Aug 2, 2009)

I have this idea and I am wondering how well it might be received. Into a mental blender toss in furries (and scalies), Robin Hood (Prince of Thieves and almost anything that has come out from the BBC), King Arthur, D&D, Night of the Living Dead, Friday the 13th and Army of Darkness and mix well. The basic premise is that in a furry world the Pagans are gathering from around the world to meet in a mountain forest lake area to celebrate Samhain.

 Among the participants is a noble scoundrel of a ranger with ideas taken from Zorro and Robin Hood wherein to the Druid Council he is a loyal knight and servant, and thus a spellcaster with the interpretation of Ranger as Druidic Paladin, but to the outside world he is a bandit and a highwayman who needs to be hanged. The paladins, who are Holy Knights of a Church whose deity proclaims itself the one true god and all others are false gods, are out to drag his sorry tail back to town to face justice and thus are going to disrupt the ceremonies to get him and might even execute some of the practitioners on the spot as heretics. Now add to this that the  location is a bad place where nature festers and rejects sentient beings intruding upon it. 

Druids and Rangers of a certain mindset can placate the dark underbelly of nature that constantly radiates throughout the area and are thus shielded from its wrath. Those that do not venerate nature suffer the fullness of its wrath. Plus there is going to be at least one necromancer running around using the dark power of the area and the normal thinning of the walls between the worlds of the living and the dead that is part and parcel of the general belief of the season to wreak some havoc with various undead. 

Am I being too ambitious with this writing project?


----------



## Aurali (Aug 2, 2009)

Can this be moved to writers bloc?

Also, If you have the idea, write it out on paper, just a synopsis like this, but the actual story. This seems to be a bunch of ideas jumbled together, not much I can really help with until I see some actual story.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, I flirted with the idea of an "alternate history" where a zombie apocalypse of sorts has actually been taking place basically since the caveman days, except the zombies haven't come from a virus or a toxic waste/radiation or are invading from some mythic "underworld" but have been a branch of the human gene pool who've been gradually evolving into zombies. The irony is supposed to be that all the machinations of the elites designed to control everyone under them and protect their power have manipulated evolution to favor those with the "zombie gene" for lack of better term, causing the zombies to grow in both numbers and overt zombie characteristics over the course of like 30,000 years.

I really like my idea and think it's sorta the logical conclusion of the message of these zombie apocalypse movies, especially the ones that satire humanity like the George Romero films. It's just I, like you, wonder if it's too ambitious to really be done well (at least by me) and also have another work in progress and lately have been toying with the idea of merging it with _that_.

And then that begs the question - humanoid zombies from some alternate world invading the one I've already established (populated by anthros) through some Applied Phlebotinum, or this "evolution towards zombiedom" being incorporated into the structure (and story) of the anthros' world, making _them_ the inevitable zombies?


----------



## Fenryx (Aug 2, 2009)

Eli said:


> Can this be moved to writers bloc?
> 
> Also, If you have the idea, write it out on paper, just a synopsis like this, but the actual story. This seems to be a bunch of ideas jumbled together, not much I can really help with until I see some actual story.


Wasn't sure where to shove this but I'm also not sure how I could move this to that area of the forums.


----------



## foozzzball (Aug 2, 2009)

Fenryx said:


> Am I being too ambitious with this writing project?



I don't know. Are you?

Being 'too amibitious' is a question of whether or not you think you're likely to get it done, if you're not sure, don't go looking for other people to have faith in you.

_You_ have to have faith in you.


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 2, 2009)

Alright, Paganism! Zombies, slashers, different time periods, sounds like a good deal to me.


----------

